# Sundown 3-15-15



## Madroch (Mar 16, 2015)

So, seeing as at least savemeasammy is anxiously awaiting sundown trs-
Sunday3-15-15- partly cloudy, some groupel followed by intermittent sun, temps in the upper 30s- maybe hit 40.

14 of 15 runs on the stairway.  Started softish firm as it never went below freezing, and got softer from there.  Toward late afternoon the bottom lower angle were just about mashed potatoey--

Bumps were getting bigger as the day progressed- some wall bumps, a couple of awkward spots- a flat middle- but some really fun non-zipper lines.  Really enjoyable.

Coming off 3 days of vt skiing at Stowe and smuggs I figured my legs and lungs would be iron- not so, the stairway t2b is a burner... 

The only thing lacking on the stairway is an icefall or some mandatory air- maybe some trail work this summer... 

All in all quite outstanding-


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 16, 2015)

Madroch said:


> So, seeing as at least savemeasammy is anxiously awaiting sundown trs-
> 
> 
> The only thing lacking on the stairway is an icefall or some mandatory air- maybe some trail work this summer...





After skiing some bullet proof bumps at MRG today, I'm looking forward to some nice spring bumps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm also curious to hear how the comp goes on a non-seeded course.  It could be interesting.  Do you have any pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'm also curious to hear how the comp goes on a non-seeded course.  It could be interesting.  Do you have any pics?


you should go down for the comp.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 16, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'm also curious to hear how the comp goes on a non-seeded course.



Especially the head-to-head part.  I'm hoping it morphs into a Chinese downhill?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 16, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> you should go down for the comp.



I've seen some of the videos, and it looks like fun.  However we need to burn some vouchers, and my wife wants her ski season to end (argh! She actually said that!).  Our weekends are pretty much spoken for...

Is the course the entire length of the trail?  Do you get a lunch break half way down?  I think I would need it...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madroch (Mar 16, 2015)

No pics... Too busy hyperventilating.... Come on down... It is always a fun event...


----------



## skimagic (Mar 16, 2015)

the Staircase today!   Mid section chewed me up a bit, but it was a blast


----------



## Madroch (Mar 16, 2015)

Jumps are way down... Wow...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks great


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 17, 2015)

Agree.  Looks pretty good.  Is that pic pretty much from the top?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## powhunter (Mar 17, 2015)

Bumps got nice around 2 yesterday. Did a bunch of runs with bvibert, Grassi, Jarrodski, and Chris from mogul skiing.net

Gonna be cool seeing the ringers coming out and straight lining the top part saturday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2015)

Is this really gonna be the whole length, top to bottom?  that is bananas....  I saw a pic someone posted either here or on facebook and the jumps don't look like the widowmakers of years past.  at least that is a plus.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 17, 2015)

Start is down near the horn. Judging will be done from helicopter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2015)

2knees said:


> Is this really gonna be the whole length, top to bottom?  that is bananas....  I saw a pic someone posted either here or on facebook and the jumps don't look like the widowmakers of years past.  at least that is a plus.



As Steve said, the start will be from around where the horn crosses the trail.  Should be similar in length to the gunny course.  There's no upper kickers, just lower (in about the same location they were on Gunny).  The jumps definitely aren't the widowmakers they've been in the past!


----------



## powhunter (Mar 17, 2015)

Jarrod was getting some legit air off it yesterday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madroch (Mar 17, 2015)

Horn helps some.... T2b would be nucking futs....


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 20, 2015)

a couple inches of snow tonight and mid 40's tomorrow will line us up for a great day.   i'm gonna try and sneak out for a few laps tomorrow before we get started.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks great.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 20, 2015)

What nice looking bumps...  That's terrific stuff...


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 21, 2015)

bigbog said:


> What nice looking bumps...  That's terrific stuff...



its quite fun


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2015)

Great job with the course yesterday. Jumps were good, lines were fun. Always a good time.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 22, 2015)

2knees said:


> Great job with the course yesterday. Jumps were good, lines were fun. Always a good time.



thanks

best is yet to come.  next time the temps warm up the trail should go off.  and we can stop for air.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank god we got the 3 or 4 inches. It saved it from a death slide survival comp. how long you staying open?  I am dying to hit that when it's soft


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 22, 2015)

That's the thing about this time of the year...  It can be awesome one day and ugh the next...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 22, 2015)

2knees said:


> Thank god we got the 3 or 4 inches. It saved it from a death slide survival comp. how long you staying open?  I am dying to hit that when it's soft



as long as we get weekends like this one, the lifts will spin.  not a lot of money to be made in June.  For certain, there has been no talk of closing.  contrary to that, we're a bit taken a back by other local areas announcing a dead date... seems kinda dumb when its still very wintery out....


----------



## Madroch (Mar 22, 2015)

Looking forward to some more warm days on the stairway...


----------

